# Photography Business Website



## photojunkiexo (Dec 12, 2017)

I need to design a website. Can anyone suggest a company who can design website and create logo?  Reasonably priced. Preferably a referral you have been happy with. Thank you.


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2017)

A website/logo design company _familiar with the market where your business is_ would likely be beneficial.
There is no location info in your profile.


----------



## BoldArtist (Dec 13, 2017)

Wordpress really is for dummies for setting up your own website.
I would really chose to incorporate an image or at least a shape that you shot for your own logo. 
Think a simple colored shaped solid flat profile of an animal?


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 14, 2017)

Make your own logo with PhotoShop, just google how to make logos. 

Look up WordPress, Wix, and Squarespace for DIY websites that are very professional looking.


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 14, 2017)

FotosbyMike said:


> Make your own logo with PhotoShop, just google how to make logos.
> 
> Look up WordPress, Wix, and Squarespace for DIY websites that are very professional looking.



Just a note: you should never design your logo in photoshop, as it limits what you can use it for in the future. Always design in illustrator!


----------



## Designer (Dec 14, 2017)

photojunkiexo said:


> I need to design a website. Can anyone suggest a company who can design website and create logo?  Reasonably priced. Preferably a referral you have been happy with. Thank you.


I wish I could help you with concrete useful information, but instead I will simply clutter your thread with my own observations.  

I once asked a friend to help me with a website.  She sent me to a website that claimed to teach me how to do it.  That's not what I wanted. 

We all want good results for a reasonable cost, but at some point those two factors need to meet in order to get something done.  I suggest you *set a budget for both*, and tell the person up front what that budget is.  If you get help, then good.  If you get someone trying to upsell you for more money, just walk away.  Try to get the cost nailed down early, and get it in writing.  A contract would not be out of order, but if it is too complicated for you, take it to a lawyer for a once-over.

I also suggest that you don't do the design work yourself.  I've seen plenty of really poor design, so keep looking for some knowledgeable designer who understands what you want.  They should be happy to show you their portfolio of designs.  Try to give him/her as much information as you possibly can.  If you see the designer going off on a tangent, put a stop to it right away, and steer him/her back onto the right track.  If you don't, you will end up paying good money for something you don't even like, and never will.

Search the forums on here for website critiques, as we have seen quite a few of them posted here for our input.  If you get something we can see, post a link or a work in progress for some feedback.  

Same for the logo.  I think we even have some graphic designers as members on here.


----------



## Fstop- (Dec 14, 2017)

This looks like one of those threads a "seo" guy makes then comes back in 2 weeks and drops a link to the "best" company with another user acct with about 3 posts.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> Just a note: you should never design your logo in photoshop, as it limits what you can use it for in the future. Always design in illustrator!


And the reason is you want a logo that can be made way bigger or way smaller with no issues.

Vector graphics can be infinitely scaled up/down because vector graphics use 2 dimensional point located polygons to represent images.
Raster graphics (also known as bitmap graphics) are a dot matrix structure, generally a grid of pixels or points of color, that are extremely limited as far as scaleability.

So a logo should be designed using a *vector graphics* editor, which Adobe Illustrator is, and not *raster graphics* editor which is what Photoshop is


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 14, 2017)

Fstop- said:


> This looks like one of those threads a "seo" guy makes then comes back in 2 weeks and drops a link to the "best" company with another user acct with about 3 posts.



Wouldn't be surprised to be honest.


----------



## BoldArtist (Jan 4, 2018)

I am more comfortable with photoshop. Illustrator can more daunting for me at least.
If you make a relatively large image like a 12 x16 or 16 x 20 in, it can be shrunk without losing quality to many various smaller sizes.


----------



## BoldArtist (Jan 4, 2018)

FotosbyMike said:


> Make your own logo with PhotoShop, just google how to make logos.
> 
> Look up WordPress, Wix, and Squarespace for DIY websites that are very professional looking.


Googling how to make logos just isn't that easy. I have education in logo design, and it's even confusing for me.


----------



## Olivia Green (Apr 18, 2018)

Wordpress is simply the best, but if you're not a coder it becomes difficult to manage the design and theme part. Plus for every new feature you would need to find a plugin.
Go with a decent portfolio builder like Pixpa or Squarespace. Both offer some great themes for photography websites and drag and drop features. Pixpa has some additional features for photographers where they can sell the images in digital file or print form. Try out their free trial and choose the one that works for you.


----------



## nikofebrianur (Jul 6, 2018)

What is your website photography tell about? If it's about home decor, I think we can work together

Sent from my Andromax B26D2H using Tapatalk


----------

